# Methyl Tren (Methyltrieolone) Not for the faint hearted! - Any Views?



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Been aware of this savage stuff for a bit now never looked into it untill this evening, was flicking through Anabolics 2009 and read up about this, Test has a anabolic/androgenic level of 100, Tren has a anabolic/anadrogenic level of 500

This stuff has a anabolic level of 6000-7000 and androgenic level of 12,000-30,000!

Just wanted to know how savage this stuff actually was? Any people ran it before?

Also wanted to know if anyones aware on how they make it so much more potent than tren alone?

Regards


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Im aware this stuff has is methylated so it can survive the 1st liver pass, but i know there is a injectable version?

What ester does this have attached? I read up that a methyalted compound cant be esterified therefore would it require ED or 2 per day injections would be needed?

Any info would be good, finding it hard to get any info through the web.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

buuump


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

was thinking using rohms m tren for preworkout for next cycle.. be interesting to see what people have used think bout it


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

the powder/tab version is harsh but the injectable is ok

The effect arn't that much more than Tren E or Tren Ace IMO except its just fast acting and popular as a pre workout supp.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> the powder/tab version is harsh but the injectable is ok
> 
> The effect arn't that much more than Tren E or Tren Ace IMO except its just fast acting and popular as a pre workout supp.


You got any idea what ester the methyl tren injectable has?


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> the powder/tab version is harsh but the injectable is ok
> 
> The effect arn't that much more than Tren E or Tren Ace IMO except its just fast acting and popular as a pre workout supp.


Yeh im guessing its similar to a tren i used recently which was supposed to be IP Trenbolone Base. It did give me a lot of aggression in my workout i would take it an hour before but i think it was fake and all a placebo lol.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Shreds said:


> You got any idea what ester the methyl tren injectable has?


Its very short the half life mate, possibly 24-48 hours?? but could be wrong.

I used about 1mg ED for 4 weeks and did get some water retention from it but nice strength and aggression.

Its going back around 3-4 years since I last used it, I had a blend but let a mate have it, was 1mg Meth-tren and 100mg Prop per ml, what i would give to have that now on my cutter lol



jack09 said:


> Yeh im guessing its similar to a tren i used recently which was supposed to be IP Trenbolone Base. It did give me a lot of aggression in my workout i would take it an hour before but i think it was fake and all a placebo lol.


Can't beat Test and tren base for some very quick aggression and strength, bloody potent both of them but deffo part of a powerlifters ****nal :-


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Apparently it doesnt have a ester attached, hence why people use it ED or Pre- WO


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Shreds said:


> Apparently it doesnt have a ester attached, hence why people use it ED or Pre- WO


yeah think all bases are the same then?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

jack09 said:


> Yeh im guessing its similar to a tren i used recently which was supposed to be IP Trenbolone Base. It did give me a lot of aggression in my workout i would take it an hour before but i think it was fake and all a placebo lol.


did it hurt going in?

Mtren Is ze job.


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

methyltrienolone has no ester and 1mg injected is no safer than 1mg oral, injectable will avoid first pass metabolism so should be a little more potent.

dont be concerned with 6000x testosterone or anything these a pretty arbitrary when picking your drugs though are a good rough guide eg your 1mg/d is probably 100x less than testosterone dose.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

yes its esterlessand no pain on injection it gives great aggression/strength i'm currently using it as a pre workout supp mine is rohm methyl trienolone 1mg/ml


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

i'm well over people quoting these outrageous anabolic/androgenic ratios.. Do you know how these are arrived at? No "steroid expert" seems to pay attention to it but, read this:

The androgenic:anabolic ratio of an AAS is an important factor when determining the clinical application of these compounds. Compounds with a high ratio of androgenic to a anabolic effects are the drug of choice in androgen-replacement therapy (e.g. treating hypogonadism in males), whereas compounds with a reduced androgenic:anabolic ratio are preferred for anemia, osteoporosis, and to reverse protein loss following trauma, surgery or prolonged immobilization. Determination of androgenic:anabolic ratio is typically performed in animal studies, which has led to the marketing of some compounds claimed to have anabolic activity with weak androgenic effects. This disassociation is less marked in humans, where all anabolic steroids have significant androgenic effects.[16]

A commonly used protocol for determining the androgenic:anabolic ratio, dating back to the 1950s, uses the relative weights of ventral prostate (VP) and levator ani muscle (LA) of male rats. The VP weight is an indicator of the androgenic effect, while the LA weight is an indicator of the anabolic effect. Two or more batches of rats are castrated and given no treatment and respectively some AAS of interest. The LA/VP ratio for an AAS is calculated as the ratio of LA/VP weight gains produced by the treatment with that compound using castrated but untreated rats as baseline: (LAc,t-LAc)/(VPc,t-VPc). The LA/VP weight gain ratio from rat experiments is not unitary for testosterone (typically 0.3-0.4), but it's normalized for presentation purposes, and used as basis of comparison for other AAS, which have their androgenic:anabolic ratios scaled accordingly (as shown in the table above).[30][22] In the early 2000s this procedure was standardized and generalized throughout OECD in what is now known as the Hershberger assay.

from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anabolic_steroid

so in a study done in the 50s where they compared the prostate size/weight increase compared to a muscle size increase in the levetor ani muscle.. want to know what that is in a rat? the muscle that wags/moves the tail..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Levator_ani

so, you should also note that these observations are not that transferable to humans, as ALL AASs are androgenic in humans...

in humans, methyl tren is not 6000 times more androgenic; its lucky to be twice as androgenic..

powerlifters have used test suspension and methyl test for years pre-lift; am sure methyl tren is as good, maybe even slightly better... but no way 6 times better.. let alone 6000..


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> in humans, methyl tren is not 6000 times more androgenic; its lucky to be twice as androgenic..
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> how do you account for the low (single mg) doses if it's no more potent?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

PharmaSay said:


> it may be that it binds at the AR better as an example.
> 
> As test suspension is used at moderate doses too; there are no human studies that look at this- what happens at higher mg dosages?
> 
> ...


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

well i would presume, but dont dont know, that its effects are down to a large increase in binding ability from being methylated- chronic lazyness prevents me from finding out. 

i would guess that 6000 would be found using 1:6000 dose as im sure the rat would have issues with a prostate the size of a grape/ grapefruit.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

PharmaSay said:


> well i would presume, but dont dont know, that its effects are down to a large increase in binding ability from being methylated
> 
> methylation, adding a -CH3 group, is done to provide first pass through the liver protection for orals; some odd injectables, such as he milky winny suspension are the same though..
> 
> ...


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

I used it running up to PL comps a couple of times, in all honesty (and i am in the minority i think) i prefer tren e for strength, but mtren certainly looks good on paper!!


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

are you sure you had the same stuff were talkin about dig cos this stuff i have got blows tren a /e out of the water i've run tren a at up to 1000mg/week and this stuff at 2mg/week beats it hands down


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Great post on the limitations of levator ani assay.



> ...in humans only DHT can enlarge the prostate...


I do not know if I am taking you too literally on this, but AR signalling in the prostate is modified enormously by both cross talk with other nuclear receptor agonists and a large number (>30 known IIRC) of coeffectors which alter the sensitivity of the stroma to AR and ER signalling. As an aside, coeffectors anomalies are a prime effectors in non-androgen dependant prostate cancers.

J


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

PharmaSay said:


> Can't believe you even asked this one mate... The stuff's Obviously so harsh/potent on the body that they have to measure it in mcg not mg because lets face it, if you were taking the stuff in mg's you wouldn't be here! My Mtren's 2500mcg/ml (2.5mg/ml) where as you're average test is say 250mg/ml, so on a rough guide if you're feeling something from it the maths alone says it's 100 times as potent and that's before you even consider that Tren's 5 x as androgenic/anabolic as test. See how it all ads up?


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

siovrhyl said:


> are you sure you had the same stuff were talkin about dig cos this stuff i have got blows tren a /e out of the water i've run tren a at up to 1000mg/week and this stuff at 2mg/week beats it hands down


What gear's that you're using bro?


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Should of asked him 3 years ago !!


----------



## Terry Marshall (Dec 12, 2014)

anadrol has an androgenic rating of 45... I call bull**** on the ratio stuff... anadrol is potent in terms of androgenic and anabolic sides.


----------

